# I'm glad I found you guys/gals!



## Subpower1976 (Mar 17, 2015)

I am excited as to what I will learn here as far as Arduino, electronics & haunting! I am from Van Wert, OH. and work for an RV manufacturer. I love to tinker and learn new tricks/trades.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Sub


----------



## Subpower1976 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ty!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! We are glad you found us as well!! BTW, we Love pictures!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello and welcome, Sub!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! So glad you found us!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello there!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Domestic Diva (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## jonathon7989 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm sure there will be a lot to learn from here. Wealth of knowledge


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey & Welcome!!


----------

